# 99 Maxima Misfiring



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

I just recently purchased a used '99 Maxima SE (41k miles on it) and after about a month and a half of driving am starting to experience what feels like an engine misfiring. I'm hoping this is something as simple as a bad sparkplug (it's late when I'm writing this, so I have yet to do an extensive check under the hood). What I'm wondering is, are there any other things that I should be concerned about?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The cables that connect to the Mass Air Flow Sensor may be loose. This is a common problem...


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it pinging? Make sure your using premium gas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, I checked out the spark plugs and they seem fine. I also checked the MAF sensor cable and it was snug and secure. Despite the high cost I always use Premium (92 octane) gas. Any other possiblities? I wish i knew how to read trouble signals.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish i knew how to read trouble signals. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Is your check engine light on? If it's not on you won't have any codes. Did you ever replace your fuel filter? If you haven't I would replace it. They're cheap and pretty easy to replace. Max's don't seem to have too many driveability problems unless they're fuel related. On the older ones you could have ignition concerns but with the distributorless ignitions on the newer ones it's not likely to happen. Hope you fine the cause. Post on here when you figure it out. I'd like to know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Now that you mention it, the "Service Engine Soon" light does flash when I accelerate to a decent RPM. When I'm sitting at a stoplight and I feel the misfire the light doesnt come on, but when I accelerate and get the engine up to about 5000rpm (to test trhe engine and make sure I wasn't just imagining things), the SES light flashes 13 times then usually it turns off. Just today though, the light stayed on, and continues to be on after I start up the car.

I havn't even checked the fuel filter, but I'll definately do that now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

Sorry for the double post. I just did an ECU check and discovered that it's a Cylinder 1 Misfire.... now to find out what's causing it.

In case anyone ever needs to do the same here's a link for checking your Engine light

http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Check the gap on that plug and check the resistance on that injector. If you have a service manual, it tells you what the min. and max. for the ohm reading for injectors. If it is out of spec, you will need to replace that injector. For sure replace your fuel filter, it's supposed to be changed every 30k miles. Keep me posted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

When you check the spark plugs is the plug for cylinder 1 cleaner than the rest? If it is you may have a bad ignition coil which could cause the spark plug to not fire. Try to disconnect the coil when the car is idoling and see if the car boggs down when it is disconnected, if it does not bogg down, then it is firing, if it does then it is working. If you have a multimeter you can check the coil for continuity. Also try to replace the spark plugs, that could be all you need.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Well I've discovered that it's a bad coil. I switched the number 1 (the cylinder that was givin me problems) coil with the number 3 coil, and ran the car. While running, the engine light came on again, so once I returned home I proceeded to do another ECU check. This time it read as a Cylinder 3 Misfire. The next question is, does anyone know a good place to find a coil for a decent price?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

www.autogator.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Also check www.maxima.org 's forums. People usually have coil packs for sale once in a while.


----------



## NOZ34ME (Apr 23, 2003)

I can't believe I've got the same problem. '99 SE with 60K miles. A little bit of a miss while it's sitting still, but accelerating causing severe miss. Today, for the first time the "service engine" light started flashing as well.

Let me know exactly what fixed your problem. I'm going to go ahead and change fuel filters though, although I rarely have a car problem that is solved inexpensively.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Coil packs usually run about 60 bucks or so from the dealer. But it's cheaper than buying a new motor due to detonation.


----------



## NOZ34ME (Apr 23, 2003)

well, changed the fuel filter this evening; no improvement. 

Went to AutoZone after getting the flashing "service engine soon" light, but their tester came up with no faults. I guess the light needs to stay on for their tester to work.

What are "coil packs" anyhow? I just bought the Haynes manual, but I haven't read up on them. Are they fairly easy to replace?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Coil Packs take the place of a single distributor. They enhance the spark better than just a regular (single) distributor would. That's pretty much it. They are easy to replace.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

MrEous said:


> *Coil Packs take the place of a single distributor. They enhance the spark better than just a regular (single) distributor would. That's pretty much it. They are easy to replace. *


To be a little more specific, the pack on our cars is the little black box held on by two screws on the top of each plug. In stead of having a distributor that sparks and sends the spark through a wire to a coil, the coil pack sends its own charge directly to the spark plug via the little tube on the bottom of the pack.


----------

